# Garantieverlust bei aufziehen von Sleeve auf die Kabel.



## fuSi0n (18. Mai 2011)

Verliert man die Garantie wenn man seine modularen Kabel sleevt. Natürlich ohne öffnen des Netzteils?


----------



## Less_Is_More (18. Mai 2011)

ich würde meinen nein, sicher bin ich da aber auch nicht, sry


----------



## mmayr (18. Mai 2011)

Ich denke schon, da du die Pins aus den Steckern entfernen musst?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (18. Mai 2011)

Ich würde auch auf ein "Ja, Garantieverlust" tippen, da die Kabel beschädigt werden können/ falsch in die Stecker gesteckt werden können und dann ein Kurzer o.Ä. enstehen kann!


----------



## PommesmannXXL (18. Mai 2011)

Wenn mans alleine durchführt würde ich wegen oben genannten Gründen auch eher zu ja tendieren, wenn mans vom Fachmann machen lässt eher nein. Wenn dus allerdings so gut machst das der Hersteller dir hinterher nichts nachweisen kann, dann würde ich auch sagen das manche Hersteller da relativ Kulant sind.


----------



## der_knoben (18. Mai 2011)

Dazu solltest du am besten in den Garantiebestimmungen nachgucken, denn nur die sind für den Hersteller bindend. Da steht drin, für was, für wie lange, und durch welchen Fall Garantie eintritt.


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (18. Mai 2011)

fuSi0n schrieb:


> Verliert man die Garantie wenn man seine modularen Kabel sleevt. Natürlich ohne öffnen des Netzteils?


 
Hallo fuSi0n

Kurz und knapp: ja, jegliche Veränderung der Beschaffenheit des Netzteiles führt zum Verlust der Garantie.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Mai 2011)

Wie sieht es denn aus, wenn man sich die Kabel, die man sleeven will, extra kauft, also nur die Kabel. Hat ja dann nichts mit dem Netzteil zu tun?


----------



## Zecko_Vicath (19. Mai 2011)

Das Auseinandernehmen vom Netzteil oder Teilen des Netzteils (also auch Kabel und Stecker die vom Hersteller zusammengesetzt wurden) führt zum Verlust der Garantie, es sei denn der Auseinandernehmende ist ein Mensch, der von der Versicherung des Herstellers als berechtigt angesehen (aka der beQuiet Techniker) wird.
Das wird üblicherweise mit Fachpersonal oder authorisierte Person betitelt in dem Teil:
"... nehmen Sie keine Änderungen am Produkt vor... öffnen Sie das Gerät nicht! ... Lassen Sie Reparaturen von einem authorisierten Servicemitarbeiter durchführen... Verlust der Garantie ... Gefahr eines Stromschlags ..."

Sollte ein Hersteller dies anders handhaben, steht es gross auf einem Sticker auf dem Produkt/Handbuch, zBsp EVGA gibt Teilgarantie auf den Kühlerwechsel. (immerhin ist das ein werbeträchtiges Feature)
Solange diese erweiterte Garantie nicht explizit angepriesen wird, kannst du alle Fragen mit nein beantworten.


----------

